# Disco duro a prueba de golpes!



## SantyUY (Ago 18, 2011)

*Impasible a los golpes*, a la lluvia, a las caídas, a los arañazos, y con una carcasa de aluminio capaz de soportar hasta una tonelada de presión, LaCie Rugged Mini es el disco duro USB 3.0 más resistente del mercado y, además, el más pequeño.
Sus dimensiones Impasible a los golpes, a la lluvia, a las caídas, a los arañazos, y con una carcasa de aluminio capaz de soportar hasta una tonelada de presión, LaCie Rugged Mini es el disco duro USB 3.0 más resistente del mercado y, además, el más pequeño.

Sus dimensiones (86x135x19 milímetros) y sus 240 gramos de peso lo hacen fácil de transportar y la opción ideal para cualquier persona que tenga que viajar.
La velocidad de transferencia es otra de sus grandes virtudes, incorpora la interfaz USB 3.0. que le permite funcionar tres veces más rápido que USB 2.0. Así, puede transferir una película en alta definición en menos de tres minutos, 1.000 archivos de música MP3 en 42 segundos o 2.000 fotos en cerca de un minuto.

La velocidad de transferencia es otra de sus grandes virtudes, incorpora la interfaz USB 3.0. que le permite funcionar tres veces más rápido que USB 2.0. Así, puede transferir una película en alta definición en menos de tres minutos, *1.000 archivos de música MP3 en 42 segundos o 2.000 fotos en cerca de un minuto.*

*Protección de datos*

No obstante, sigue siendo compatible con USB 2.0 y funcionará en cualquier ordenador de sobremesa o portátil de manera instantánea con independencia de la versión de USB que tenga. Además, el nuevo modelo de LaCie incluye un paquete de software compatible con ordenadores Mac y PC, permite configurar el disco duro con facilidad, hacer copias de seguridad y protección de datos con Private-Public con encriptación de datos AES y protección mediante contraseña. Por si eso fuera poco, ofrece 10GB de almacenamiento seguro en internet a través de Wuala.
Este nuevo disco duro, pequeño y resistente, estará disponible con capacidades de 500 GB o 1 TB, y su precio de venta se sitúa a partir de los 109 euros (www.lacie.com). Unas estupendas prestaciones en un diseño de Neil Poulton que garantiza una total seguridad y protección de los datos.


Fuente: http://leeesto.iblogger.org/​


----------



## lubeck (Ago 18, 2011)

por muy resistente que sea me cai que a mi suegra no la aguanta ni 10min...


----------



## SantyUY (Ago 18, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> por muy resistente que sea me cai que a mi suegra no la aguanta ni 10min...



jeje  claro que si !


----------



## Azlan (Ene 31, 2012)

Uno de estos es el que necesito


----------



## frankKM (Ene 31, 2012)

el tipico disco duro que se te cae desde el terrao de casa y no le pasa nada, pero como se te resbale de la torre del ordenador al suelo, ya puedes tirarlo


----------



## Tavo (Feb 1, 2012)

frankKM dijo:


> el tipico disco duro que se te cae desde el terrao de casa y no le pasa nada, *pero como se te resbale de la torre del ordenador al suelo, ya puedes tirarlo*


Nah, lo dudo mucho. No creo que la fábrica esa se ponga a hablar pelotudeces así por que sí... Si están diciendo que soporta golpes y presiones de hasta 1 tonelada... 

Yo lo creo. Por la forma física ya aparenta ser bien sólido, esos bordes deben ser de algún tipo de latex o goma muy blanda para que no pegue duro en las caídas...

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 1, 2012)

Ayer termine de instalar mi nueva pc que me la hizo un amigo a medida...es una súper máquina que no existe en el común de la gente y tiene salidas usb 3.0

En esta zona al menos nadie tiene algo de semejantes características pero es lo que se viene y yo yas estoy preparado  jajajaja

Gran disco, gran velocidad...es el futuro


----------



## lubeck (Feb 1, 2012)

Será una Mac DJ?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 1, 2012)

jajajaja tremendooooooo


----------



## Tavo (Feb 1, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> En esta zona al menos nadie tiene algo de semejantes características pero es lo que se viene y yo yas estoy preparado  jajajaja
> 
> Gran disco, gran velocidad...es el futuro


Eso lo decís ahora... de acá a dos años, en al 2014 esa máquina la va a usar mi perra para jugar al tetris y con suerte te la van a comprar como chatarra, a U$S 5. 

La tecnología nunca es fija, nada es revolucionario por mucho tiempo, y más cuando hablamos de estos temas...

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 1, 2012)

jajaja ya se hermano Tavo...eso es obvio pero bueno...por ahora tengo un maquinón...

Y no es que te mienta pero las pc que me arma este técnico a mi me sirven no menos de 8 años...luego se las paso a la oficina donde no se necesita grandes prestaciones.


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 1, 2012)

Para que soporte una tonelada, debe ser para los bestias que se les cae y lo pisan con la rueda del auto...

Jejejee..


----------



## djwash (Feb 1, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Ayer termine de instalar mi nueva pc que me la hizo un amigo a medida...es una súper máquina que no existe en el común de la gente y tiene salidas usb 3.0
> 
> En esta zona al menos nadie tiene algo de semejantes características pero es lo que se viene y yo yas estoy preparado  jajajaja
> 
> Gran disco, gran velocidad...es el futuro




Y es verdad lo de la obsolencia programada, pero en el caso del USB 3.0 quizas tenga mas vida, se durmieron un tiempo con eso ya que el 2.0 esta hace un monton ya era hora de algo nuevo.

Yo hace casi un año tengo un mother con USB 3.0 y hasta ahora no lo use, recien se estan consiguiendo por estos lados dispositivos 3.0 pero medios caros.

Otra caracteristica que tiene mi mother es que tiene SATA 3 (6Gb) que por lo caros que estan los discos por un tiempo no probare, me llama la atencion un RAID...

Que disfrutes tu pc.




Tavo dijo:


> Eso lo decís ahora... de acá a dos años, en al 2014 esa máquina la va a usar mi perra para jugar al tetris y con suerte te la van a comprar como chatarra, a U$S 5.
> 
> La tecnología nunca es fija, nada es revolucionario por mucho tiempo, y más cuando hablamos de estos temas...
> 
> Saludos.



Tavo, no seas tan exagerado, eso lo decis porque no conoces el ambiente del hard...

Hoy en dia aca en Argentina 5 dolares sale un Lentium3, lo malo es que nadie compra antiguedades.

Sabias que una placa madre AM2 de gama baja nueva sale mas cara que una AM3+? Usada es un poco mas barata pero no baja de $200, cualquier memoria DDR2 es mas cara que una DDR3 de igual o mayor capacidad.

Si bien DDR3, USB3.0, SATA3, son tecnologias que plantean una mejora en el rendimiento significativa y una reduccion en el costo de un equipo, son el proximo estandar como lo es hoy USB2.0 y SATA por ejemplo, la tecnologia avanza pero tambien tiene que avanzar el mercado, aun no es un estandar esa interfaz y mucho menos los dispositivos, cuando lo sean saldra algo mucho mejor, en un año una pc es vieja, pero de ahi a darsela al perro...


----------



## SantyUY (Feb 1, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Ayer termine de instalar mi nueva pc que me la hizo un amigo a medida...es una súper máquina que no existe en el común de la gente y tiene salidas usb 3.0
> 
> En esta zona al menos nadie tiene algo de semejantes características pero es lo que se viene y yo yas estoy preparado  jajajaja
> 
> Gran disco, gran velocidad...es el futuro



Sii es lo que se viene ! .. poor aka en uruguay no e visto a nadie con 
3.0 tampoco



el problema del 3.0 es qe te sale el doble .. por ejemplo un pen 2.0 vale la mitad que uno de 3.0 peroo es ovio que me encantaría tener 3.0 en mi pc  TE ENVIDIO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Feb 1, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> Será una Mac DJ?



MAC YUM (quince caracteres)


----------



## fernandob (Feb 1, 2012)

Tavo dijo:


> Eso lo decís ahora... de acá a dos años, en al 2014 esa máquina la va a usar mi perra para jugar al tetris y con suerte te la van a comprar como chatarra, a U$S 5.
> 
> La tecnología nunca es fija, nada es revolucionario por mucho tiempo, y más cuando hablamos de estos temas...
> 
> Saludos.


 
anda a saber.......2 años mas aca con la KK quizas volvamso al abaco.
encima estan bastante bloqueadas las IM portaciones....... anda a saber, yo ya no predigo mas nada, este mundo es muy impredecible.


y hablando e ese rigido:
todos tienen claro que es un sistema tradicional mecanico ??  no dudan que sea de estado solido tipo pen drive ????


----------



## lubeck (Feb 1, 2012)

> este mundo es muy impredecible.



yo creo que si es un poco predecible fer...

solo hay tres vertientes o mercados....

1.-Los que siempre quieren una  supermaquina para chatiar a una supervelocidad
2.-Los que siempre quieren la maquina mas pequeña para chatiar a una superlentitud...
3.-A los que solo nos importa que se pueda chatiar...


----------



## djwash (Feb 1, 2012)

A mis clientes siempre les pregunto en primer lugar que uso le van a dar al pc, sabiendo eso le pregunto canto quieren gastar, casi siempre el costo es un condicionante, pero siempre intento que se lleven un buen equipo, que lindo cuando viene un gamer y quiere llevarse lo mejor, y que feo cuando no tenes stock...

Off topic...


----------



## lubeck (Feb 1, 2012)

> A mis clientes siempre les pregunto en primer lugar que uso le van a dar al pc, sabiendo eso le pregunto canto quieren gastar, casi siempre el costo es un condicionante, pero siempre intento que se lleven un buen equipo, que lindo cuando viene un gamer



exactamente ese es mi punto, casi nadie sabe para que sirven, que es lo que quieren ni para que la necesitan...

el chiste "comprar por comprar para alimentar el ego"... lo que viene al caso del tema, quien realmente quiere un disco duro que aguante 1 tonelada de presion..  y ojo que cualquier tarado puede comprar una carcasa de acero reforzado de 1/2" y hacer uno que aguante 10 toneladas(o mas) ademas hermetico, y el objetivo cual sera?? ponerlo de caja negra en su avion personal que tienen en la cochera!


----------



## djwash (Feb 15, 2012)

Fijate si aguanta golpes mientras funciona ...


----------

